# Neutral Lips



## Tee23 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been searching for what seems an enternity for a nice neutral lip. I have dark outer lips and pinkish middle. It's such a hard thing to do!!! I have found some pinks/berries that I like but to me those are colors and not "neutrals". Am I just destined to not be able to wear browns (the real neutrals)??


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear Siss l/s blended with Hodgepodge l/l - fab nude shade for me. I'm NC45-NC50.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

My sister has the same type lips...She wears Lip Erase on her lips and then wear whatever shades she wants...The Lip Erase just makes your lips eventone all over....My lips are pretty even toned...But I still wear the LE sometimes too..Just because it gives a great finish to the lips...It's available at the Mac Pro Store


----------



## carandru (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been wanting to try out that lip erase.  My sister likes Creme Cerise' for giving her a neutral base. I thought it was hilarious when she called asking me for the lipstick I put on her that (and I quote) "erased my smoker's lips"


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I wear Siss l/s blended with Hodgepodge l/l - fab nude shade for me. I'm NC45-NC50._

 

BlushBaby!! I love your Avatar picture!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I've been wanting to try out that lip erase. My sister likes Creme Cerise' for giving her a neutral base. I thought it was hilarious when she called asking me for the lipstick I put on her that (and I quote) "erased my smoker's lips" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL...and my sister is a smoker!! and that is just what we erase on her!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_BlushBaby!! I love your Avatar picture!!_

 
Aww thank you.


----------



## Tee23 (Nov 5, 2008)

We don't have any MAC Pro stores here in the Charlotte area I don't think - I saw that lip erase stuff in a magazine - it looked amazing on that woman's lips. Can you order online anywhere?


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tee23* 

 
_We don't have any MAC Pro stores here in the Charlotte area I don't think - I saw that lip erase stuff in a magazine - it looked amazing on that woman's lips. Can you order online anywhere?_

 
 Can't you ring a PRO store, pay over the phone and get it posted to you? I'm sure I heard you can do that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can't you ring a PRO store, pay over the phone and get it posted to you? I'm sure I heard you can do that._

 
Only if you a Pro Member


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tee23* 

 
_We don't have any MAC Pro stores here in the Charlotte area I don't think - I saw that lip erase stuff in a magazine - it looked amazing on that woman's lips. Can you order online anywhere?_

 

Look on the Sale Threads here...or Ebay perhaps 

It's called Lip Erase...comes in Pale and Dim....I like both so can't tell you which one is best


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f184/mac-stuff-i-want-gone-68121/


http://specktra.net/f184/mac-non-mac-sale-colour-forms-pigment-samples-b2m-empties-brushes-more-117717/

http://specktra.net/f184/help-me-get-rid-all-stuff-111314/


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can't you ring a PRO store, pay over the phone and get it posted to you? I'm sure I heard you can do that._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Only if you a Pro Member_

 


No you dont have to be a Pro member to order from them anyone can order and have it shipped.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 5, 2008)

hmm. i have lip erase but I always forget it's in my kit! i love the creamy butta texture! maybe i'll mix it with some l/s colors i don't use and see what happens


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_hmm. i have lip erase but I always forget it's in my kit! i love the creamy butta texture! maybe i'll mix it with some l/s colors i don't use and see what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Put it on your lips.....Let it dry for about 2-3 mins ...then apply your lipstick....Don't mix it


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_No you dont have to be a Pro member to order from them anyone can order and have it shipped._

 

Really...everyting I try to order it asks for my Pro Number....Hummm Interesting


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Really...everyting I try to order it asks for my Pro Number....Hummm Interesting_

 

you have to call and order from the 800 number. you cannot order online.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_you have to call and order from the 800 number. you cannot order online._

 

Oh Ok...I see...There is one 3 miles from me...I normally just pop in there anyway...

Thanks...I didnt know you could just call. This is good to know when my Pro Store is out of stuff..as they always seem to be.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 5, 2008)

At the moment I'm loving MAC Freckletone l/s, from the Ungaro collection with a lil' hint of NYX Hot Fudge l/g.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh Ok...I see...There is one 3 miles from me...I normally just pop in there anyway...

Thanks...I didnt know you could just call. This is good to know when my Pro Store is out of stuff..as they always seem to be._

 
Your welcome.


----------



## monirock (Nov 7, 2008)

i have a question, the pro store website says it's for people with a light to medium skintone, so does it not work for people with dark skin? say nw45?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monirock* 

 
_i have a question, the pro store website says it's for people with a light to medium skintone, so does it not work for people with dark skin? say nw45?_

 
It's perfect for dark skintone..I am NC45 and my sister is NW45..All it does it make your lips all one color...It's like concealer..It just doesn't bleed into your lipstick


----------

